# Peterborough Club



## Martimus (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm part of a roleplaying club based in Peterborough, We meet every Thursday evening starting between 6:30 and 7pm and finish about 10:30pm. We are a friendly bunch of people and play numerous RPG systems and are always happy to gain new members.

For more information feel free to visit our website and ask any questions at www.rpgsclub.co.uk or email us at rpgsclub@googlemail.com


----------

